
Party Line: a decentralized peer to peer chat app with message integrity - mabynogy
https://github.com/douggard/party-line#party-line
======
TACIXAT
Author here. Since you need to bootstrap to another peer, I set up a page that
will have my bootstrap info whenever I have a node up and running (party-
line.lol). The project is early right now, but the chat seems stable in my
testing so it should be good for people to hop into. Long term I want to add
in end to end encrypted channels and file transfer capabilities.

